# Delta Midi Lathe LA-200



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have used this lathe for 2 years. It was my first lathe. Overall it was great no mojar problems with it. There are only a few things I would change on it. I would give it a stronger motor (it has a 1/2 hp) maybe 3/4 hp would be better. The lock bolt handles are no good. The bolt that holds the tool rest in place, keeps the ram on the tail stock in place, and keeps the belt/motor tension dont work. The threaded rod is mounted to a plastic bushing the it attached to a plastic handle. It spins and dosent stay tight.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I still use one of these, had it for about 7 years i think. i agree it needs a stronger motor, but i have never had a problem with the lock bolts. Mine eats belts though. About 1 a year now. Im thinking i need to find away to align the pullys again, or replace the bearings, if i can find parts.


----------

